# MA Concealed Weapons Permit



## obie49 (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on how to get a MA out of state concealed weapons permit? As a full time officer in another state, would that fulfill the requirements and possibly waive any fees?


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

check www.packing.org


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Had a former Coworker that worked in Mass and lived in NH The State Police handled his license to carry directly. I would contact someone in licensing and talk to them. Good Luck


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

BartA1 @ Fri 02 Jul said:


> Had a former Coworker that worked in Mass and lived in NH The State Police handled his license to carry directly. I would contact someone in licensing and talk to them. Good Luck


Hey Bart is that the same individual im thinking of who used to work overnights


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

An astute observation Sir,

That would be the same party.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

With that individuals patrol route in the 201 he needed a firearm. Good hearing from you Bart stay safe out there


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Tad,


The area you guys patrol you should have armored tanks nevermind a concealed semiauto


----------

